# MAC Store en Puerto Rico



## tottui (May 6, 2007)

Hola chicas, no se cuantas de este foro sean de Puerto Rico, pero ya abrio la tienda MAC en Plaza las Americas. Aparte del counter en Macy's, tambien esta la tienda. Ya he ido como 2 veces y los MAs han sido super nice aunque la mayoria son nuevos porque se les ve un poco aqui que estan perdidos pero me han tratado super bien. Venden muchos lipsticks, las sombras y los coloretes en pans y pots, venden 15pan palettes y quads, muchas pero que muchas pestanas falsas.

Mi MA favorita es Tutti, ella es bien buena y bien cool. Sabe mucho de los colores que complementan el color de piel, tiene muchas ideas y es bien buena.

Voy a ir esta semana a llevar mis "empties" de B2M a ver si me los aceptan porque ahi los puedes redimir por sombras, lipsticks y lipglasses!... Deseenme suerte!!!!


----------



## lucyluz (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola que chevere, espero que algun dia en mayaguez mall habran una tienda mac ya que soy de sabana grande y es imposible ir hasta plaza las americas.


----------



## fintia (Feb 26, 2009)

soy de PR pero vivo en Florida.. nada.. pasando a saludar a mis compatriotas adictas a MAC jijiji


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

Yo soy de Ecuador peri aqui showing my love for my fellow Latinas que bueno que tienen mas tiendas...the more the better!


----------

